
Www. Is Not Deprecated - cnnrro
https://www.yes-www.org/
======
rini17
I was confused myself what to do when presented the first time with web
browser in 1995 (on an computer exhibition).

Was familiar with Windows, but what to do "to surf the web" was plainly NOT
obvious. I managed to eventually locate the address bar, typed "www <Enter>"
and got error message. Then the time was up, somebody else needed the
computer.

(The morale should be obvious.)

------
cnnrro
Seems like using www. allows for greater flexibility and reduced cookies. (Eg.
If you're using cdn.example.com for static hosting.)

Are aesthetics the only reason for using a naked domain? Is there any way to
get the technical advantage or www. using a naked domain?

(Am I missing anything here?)

